# john deer 310E emercency brake keeps coming on.



## watchforfalling (Jan 2, 2013)

I have a 310 e jd .the park brake comes on for about 2min .help me!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!.. Hang in there I am sure someone should be able to help with your question.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Have you checked the reurn spring to the brakes? You might have lost one, or the spring to the lever so that it slips and touches your e brake switch.


----------

